# First Trip



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Me and my wife took our 23rs out for the first time this weekened. Went to Bulls Shoals and White River State Park in Arkansas. Everything in the camper worked great. We did run out of space in the grey water tank fast. Does anyone use a tote to transfer water to the dump station and if so what brand. I looked at some online and for the money you got to spend on a 30 gal. I want to make sure I get a good one. Also does anyone know what websites are reputable. Live in a small town and have to drive at least 60 miles to any rv shop. Thanks.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Charles,

Do you know why you filled up the grey tank so fast? Showers? Dishes?

I agree, with only 28 gallons grey and 45 or 50 fresh, it doesn't seem right. But we can camp three days (as a family of 5) won't reach FULL on the grey tank until checkout time on the last day. That is without using the shower and only doing dishes once per day. Without full hookups, we can't use the shower.

Randy


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

We have one of those blue wagons ( I call it my honey wagon) and it is great! We do alot of weekend camping or camping down at our town beach where there are no dump sites. I use the tote at home to dump in our septic. It's nice because it hooks on to the ball of the hitch for easy towing to dump stations. That stuff can be very heavy!!!








Anyway, I bought mine at campers world. Somethimes they have free shipping on orders over $75.00. Good luck!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Don't put too much faith in the level indicator. Most of the full markers seem to be mounted at about the 1/2 way point!!!!!

Run a test at home to check your levels, make sure your trailer is level like for camping.

Drain the tank completely and ensure the level indicator shows empty. Then add say 2 gallons at a time into the tub. You and use any handy amount but a 2 gallon bucket is common.

Record how many gallons it takes to get to each level on the indicator. Just be aware that it does take a bit of time to register at each level. Once you hit the full indicator, keep adding water until it backs up in the shower, you may see bubbles come back up in the sink but go slow and you can still see how much more you can add to the tank before it backs up in the tub.

Now you will know how much water your tank really holds.


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I had planned on checking it when we got back. I did suspect that it wasnt full. I do know it was empty when we left and it read full the first afternoon at the campsite. I think I still want to get a tote for extended stays. Plan on spending 10 nights in it in August.


----------

